# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  Cijepljenje protiv sezonske gripe

## Iva Mia 2009

Drage cure mene zanima brzinski odgovor na moje pitanje, naime za nekoliko dana krećem u postupak (dugi protokol).
Zanima me što mislite jel se smijem cijepiti protiv sezonske gripe???

----------


## ina33

Kad ti je planirana punkcija i transfer? 

Najbolje nazovi Zavod za javno zdravstvo i pitaj, mislim da ovdje nećeš doći do jednoznačnog odgovora i mislim da su ti oni za to namjerodavniji (reci planiraš trudnoću, u postupku si u tom i tom mjesecu, nemoj koristit nešto što su za njih nerazumljive šifre - dugi protokol, punkcija, transfer). 

Mislim da je jednom davno bila slična tema (prošle godine ili tako nešto), nekima su ginići/liječnici opće prakse rekli bojle ne, nekima bolje da. Mislim da ti je relevantna instanca ZJZD, ima sigurno broj za građanstvo.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Hvala ti draga  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

Pa napiši tu što ti je reklo i tko, just in case, jer će sigurno još bit cura u toj dilemi.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Ok nema problema...sve za ekipu  :Wink:

----------


## gala1979

Mislim da če svi izbjegavati jasan odgovor. Trudnice jesu rizična skupina po pitanju gripe. Ako ne netko misli cijepiti bolje to učiniti odmah sada prije ulaska u postupak. Za cure koje su već u postupku pametnije je cijepiti se prije punkcije jer nakon embriotransfera ne treba riskirati sa febrilitetom.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Danas sam komunicira s nekoliko liječnika....te ZZJZ moje županije....većinom je odgovor ne .... iz tog razloga što je to prvenstveno marketinški trik....a između ostaloga i nije baš od velike koristi....preporuka većine liječnika: prevencija na prirodnoj bazi....osigurati si imunitet na vrijeme....tako da sam ja odlučila NE CIJEPITI se, pa kako bude.

----------


## Gost

Nikada se ne cijepim jer mi je to totalna glupost .Moja majka se jednom cijepila i dobila takvu gripu pa upalu pluća da je skoro umrla .Od tad se ne cijepi i nikad joj ništa .

----------


## ina33

Moja sveki i moji starci se uredno cijepe svake godine, nikad im ništa i ne dobijaju gripu. Za to cijepljenje stvarno nikad ne znaš, ovisi od zemlje do zemlje. Hvala na infaću, Iva Mia.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

iz ZZJZ su ti rekli da je cijepljenje marketinški trik? :Shock: 

mogli su ti reći da ti nisi u skupini kojoj se cijepljenje protiv sezonske gripe preporučuje
cijepljenje se preporučuje kroničnim bolesnicima, starijim od 65 i zdravstvenim radnicima
prvim dvjema skupinama radi opasnosti koje gripa za njih može predstavljati, a zdravstveni radnici da se osigura da neće ići na bolovanje za vrijeme epidemije gripe
ostali se mogu cijepiti ako to žele, ali kod njih gripa uglavnom prođe bez posljedica
znači mogla si se cijepiti, ali nema neke pretjerane potrebe za tim

to su ti sve mogli reći, ali da je marketinški trik, i da je to usuglašeno mišljenje??  :Confused:  :Undecided:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> iz ZZJZ su ti rekli da je cijepljenje marketinški trik?
> 
> mogli su ti reći da ti nisi u skupini kojoj se cijepljenje protiv sezonske gripe preporučuje
> cijepljenje se preporučuje kroničnim bolesnicima, starijim od 65 i zdravstvenim radnicima
> prvim dvjema skupinama radi opasnosti koje gripa za njih može predstavljati, a zdravstveni radnici da se osigura da neće ići na bolovanje za vrijeme epidemije gripe
> ostali se mogu cijepiti ako to žele, ali kod njih gripa uglavnom prođe bez posljedica
> znači mogla si se cijepiti, ali nema neke pretjerane potrebe za tim
> 
> to su ti sve mogli reći, ali da je marketinški trik, i da je to usuglašeno mišljenje??


Gle ja jesam napisala marketinški trik...nisam napisala iz ZZJZ su mi rekli da je to marketinški trik....a to je velika razlika!!!!
Imaš prijatelje liječnike...pa se nadam da možemo iskreno komunicirati....jer stvarno cijepljenje u mom/našem slučaju osjetljivo pitanje...

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

ok, no hard feelings

ne znam imaš li ti kakvih kroničnih bolesti, ( i ne moram znati)
ako imaš, preporuka je da se cijepiš (ako imaš dijabetes, ako si srčani, bubrežni bolesnik....)
ako si se mislila cijepiti samo radi buduće trudnoće, možeš ako ti hoćeš, ali nije potrebno

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

I am not angry  :Smile: ))

Mislila/ Planira se cijepiti isključivo zbog trudnoće....danas sam si pokontala da mi to i nije baš pametno...odnosno su me možda previše isplašili....pa sam si odlučila zaštiti raznim prirodnim preparatima

A još bolja opcija je da natjeram ljude koji su svakodnevno oko mene da se oni cijepe jer su mi oni (jedini i budući) prenositelji...eh pa ti vidi...hehehhehe....ako uspijem sam ću se sebi klanjati....  :Smile:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

ok
samo mi nije bilo jasno što je marketinški trik
nisam primjetila da itko nagovara trudnice da se cijepe protiv sezonske gripe
da je ikakva kampanja za to provedena
a ako se aludira na pandemijsku gripu i epidemiju prošle godine..
ne znam dal bi se obitelj trudnice preminule od pandemijske gripe složila da je ono sve bila loša reklama
sva sreća da se nisu obistinile crne prognoze


želim ti uspješnu trudnoću :Love: 
bez gripe
a ako te može utješiti ja sam pred kraj trudnoće preboljela gripu
i sve je prošlo OK

----------


## kata.klik

Držite si imunitet dobrim, izbjegavajte prostore sa puno ljudi kad krene epidemija, nema druženja sa bolesnima i sve bude uredu. 
Ja sam se prošle godine prvi put cijepila protiv sezonske gripe, budem i ove, ali samo zato što mi je zbog bolesti imunitet dosta nizak i treba mi zaštita svih vrsta...

----------


## lola_34

Ma sve pet, samo kako izbjegavati velike skupine ljudi ako ujutro idem na posao javnim prijevozom prepunim ljudi?

----------


## gala1979

Ove godine nema više cjepiva protiv svinjske gripe, sad je sve u jednom cjepivu i H1N1 je sada sezonski. Neslužbena je preporuka ako ste se cijepili prošle godine protiv svinjske i sezonske ove godine se ne treba cijepiti. rudnice jesu rizična skupina po pitanju gripe (sjetije se slučaja od lane iz Zarazne) pa čak i žene koje su imale spontani pobačaj ili rodile 2 tjedna prije dolaska gripe. Dakle, pametno se je cijepiti ali ne za vrijeme postupka (embriotransfera) ili općenito embriogeneze (prvih 12. tj.).

----------


## Mima

> Neslužbena je preporuka ako ste se cijepili prošle godine protiv svinjske i sezonske ove godine se ne treba cijepiti


Hm, da, baš se pitam trebam li se cijepiti ove godine. Mislim da ipak hoću, od viška glava ne boli  :Grin:

----------


## Ares

ja se već niz godina cijepim protiv gripe, jako sa joj sklona, a zadnju koju sam imala mislila sam da je neću preživjeti, užas!
prošle sam se cijepila samo protiv sezonske, a ove godine sam se dvoumila s obzirom da sam trudna i bojim se te mućke s cjepivom, pa sam se savjetovala s gin. koja mi je preporučila da se ne cjepim.
i eto tako sam odlučila, da li sam dobro ili loše odlučila ne znam.

----------


## čokolada

Ja sam se danas cijepila kao i svake godine. Pored gomile školske djece s kojima radim, nemam šansu ostati zdrava  :Undecided: .  U godinama dok se nisam cijepila gripa bi me doslovno 5 dana prikovala za krevet, a sad doma uz dvoje svaki čas bolesne djece, to mi postaje pravi luksuz.

----------

